# Question about Angelfish ventral fins



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

When I got this Angelfish I didn't realize till I got home that his ventral fins are messed up. One is missing cept for a small nub, the other is very short and looks beat up. Was gonna take him back, but decided to keep him as I felt for the lil fella. Anyway, not sure if this is a deformity or something that happened otherwise. I read that they do tend to have deformities at birth, but his almost look more damaged than a defect. My question is if it's not a birth defect and is indeed damaged from something else , will they grow back in time? I've only had him a couple months and he is doing great, but I haven't noticed any improvements with his ventral fins. I provided a few pic's. Any feedback is much appreciated & thanks in advance


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a deformed from birth kinda thing to me. If your not going to breed them shouldnt pose a problem. If injury may grow back


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Lisa, the more I look at it the more I agree it's probably a birth defect as well. Kinda had me wondering as I would think most breeders would have removed the defective ones. No biggy tho, he's still pretty in his own way lol & healthy and active as the rest of them. I don't have intentions on breeding it. Hopefully if any breed it will be the 2 bigger ones I have as they stay pretty close together most of the time. Anyway thanks for your input


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

I only kept three from my last batch of angels, let the tank eat the rest. Out of them one is a stellar specimen. If stores will buy them, and then consumers why throw away money culling ones worth money. Seeing the development of the babies into beautiful adults was really fun. I would give breeding a try, you would enjoy everything but the culling you mentioned. Having so many deformities in the siblings I would get some perfect stock to breed with. As I bet heavily the offspring of even your good looking ones would have high percentage deformed.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would like to think that proper nutrition or stable and clean water condtions, are a few factors which could contribute to growing back these fins.Alot of people under estimate many fish and their abilities to heal themselves.Judging from the photos , the rest of the body and fins seem to be equally shaped, colour is even and spread out , eyes the same.Not arguing with the comments so far  , but as the fish ages these fins could straighten themselves out.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ibenu said:


> I only kept three from my last batch of angels, let the tank eat the rest. Out of them one is a stellar specimen. If stores will buy them, and then consumers why throw away money culling ones worth money. Seeing the development of the babies into beautiful adults was really fun. I would give breeding a try, you would enjoy everything but the culling you mentioned. Having so many deformities in the siblings I would get some perfect stock to breed with. As I bet heavily the offspring of even your good looking ones would have high percentage deformed.


Thanks for the input Lisa. Totally agree about culling them, I really have no issues with any deformities myself. I do hope I end up with a mating pair. Haven't had babies of any kind other than the shrimp. So it would be super cool if I have a pair that will breed. Just got a 90 gallon so I'm ready for 200 fry now lol As for culling any with deformities , I wouldn't have the heart to kill any lol



Luke78 said:


> I would like to think that proper nutrition or stable and clean water condtions, are a few factors which could contribute to growing back these fins.Alot of people under estimate many fish and their abilities to heal themselves.Judging from the photos , the rest of the body and fins seem to be equally shaped, colour is even and spread out , eyes the same.Not arguing with the comments so far  , but as the fish ages these fins could straighten themselves out.


 The ventral fins are the only thing I see odd on him. I do the best I can with the water lol things do stay stable and I like to think they have a decent diet, I feed them flakes, granules, frozen and freeze dried blood worms. I'm sure in time, if they aren't abnormal, they will grow back , if not, no biggy. He is still a nice looking fish. I have a bad/ basically crippled ankle myself so I kinda relate to animals with problems like this lol Thanks for the input as well Luke


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is it from Fraser aquarium. my buddy picked one up from there for me and it has the same thing


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

no Johnny , got 'em at IPU


----------

